# NEW Native Watercraft Slayer



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Native Watercraft just announced a new boat coming out this fall called the Slayer. It is a well thought out fishing boat that should be perfect for the waters around here. It has high and low seating, an open bow hatch perfect for fish bags, and a waterproof electronic compartment for batteries. You also have the ability to stand in it. Pensacola Kayak & Sail will be getting a couple in as soon as they are available.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice wonder if they will put out a peddle version


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Peddles are for panzies!










Paddles are for poor people.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha guess its good that I can't peddle then..


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks cool, what are they about a grand? I like the 14


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

sure said:


> Looks cool, what are they about a grand? I like the 14


They have not set a price yet.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Probly not a good sign lol


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Pictures please!!! Looking forward to seeing it!

Alex


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Yaksquatch said:


> Pictures please!!! Looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> Alex


I will be heading out to summer market the first week of August to check out this and all the other new boats coming out. Watch the Pensacola Kayak & Sail facebook page for updates and pictures.


----------



## SteveK (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bassyaks Slayer kit*

There will be a Bassyaks kit in the next couple weeks:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice seat and a few other integral typical features. However some of the things I would point out as not being very good features, is the front open hatch. Can you imagine the amount of water that will get in it the first time you go out in the Gulf busting through the first 2 or three wave sets. With just 2 scuppers in the front, it will take a while for the hatch to drain. So you will be paddling out as fast as you can, front loaded with a good bit of water before you have some decent bow lift to ride over the next set of waves. I have experienced this kind of thing in my xfactor in the the stern when coming in. The rear hatch fills with water and there is no quick drainage and it is difficult trying to paddle that last bit of distance up and onto a high sloping shoreline with the stern full of water. The problem there, is they always put the scuppers forward just behind the bulkhead wall instead of one or two more at the extreme rear of the kayak. This kayak only has one set of scuppers even in the main cockpit area. Not a good idea there either. My xfactor has 4 located there, to drain quickly. This is going to be a calmer water type kayak in my opinion. It is great to see more of the bigger kayaks emerging, but they need some better input in design features from people that paddle around in them.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Just paddled a demo of this boat and it is fantastic! It moves very quickly through the water and the high/low seat is extremely user friendly. The 12 foot is going to sell for $1179 and the 14.5 foot will be $1279.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Bahen, what else is going on at the market? Any other new models coming out? By chance a Pro Angler 14 with the Vantage Seat and recessed storge


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

The Pro Angler 14 will have the vantage seat for the 2013 season. 

Hurricane kayaks has come out with a very nice fishing boat called the Skimmer. It is 13 feet and very quick and nimble. It is really a fun boat to paddle. I will put some pictures of these boats up on the PKS Facebook page in the next couple of days.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## KayakFishingNC (Aug 2, 2012)

A video introduction from Native and a little on the water footage


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

Bigkidneys said:


> Bahen, what else is going on at the market? Any other new models coming out? By chance a Pro Angler 14 with the Vantage Seat and recessed storge


got this from a very good source
PA14 will be going up in price with the current configuration this September.
PA12 will also increase in price for 2013 since the "introductory" price will be over.


PA14


----------

